# OA vaporizing equals angry bees



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes it is normal behavior for some hives.


----------



## TomG (Jul 26, 2014)

I vaporized mine for the first time early this spring (about 48 degrees). They buzzed a lot inside the hive for a few minutes but nobody came out other than the few workers that were retiring home.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

cavscout said:


> I'm new using the OA vaporizer and the bees come boiling out when the treatment is done. I'm in south Texas and bees run a little hot, nothing to panic over. Is this normal behavior when vaporizing?


No, it's not normal. I rarely notice any reaction to the treatments. However, a hotter hive is more likely to react to anything. Now I rarely ever close of the entrance anymore. I found no advantage to the effectiveness with entrances blocked and unblocked. I stopped blocking them simply to save time, but I remember bee's stacking up, coming and going, but not mad at me when I opened the entrance.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

My bees roar inside the hive when I'm vaporizing. I accidentally left a rear facing inner cover notch open on one and they filed out and really came after me. (I vaporize under the screened bottom board from the back)


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Not in my experience, but then I am usually doing OAV when it's cooler. My preferred temp is @ 45 F. Occasionally a few bees will fly out when I remove the blocking after the waiting period, but they are rarely angry. And usually within minutes they are back to normal.

The difference may also have something to do with the quipment, and the length of the burn period needed. My Varrox requires 2 min 30 sec, active burn; 2 min with wand left in but not connected to power and a 10 min period of closure after the wand is removed. I am very careful about the timing, using separate timers for each stage.

I also have a 2" high shim between my lowest box and the bottom board assembly, so perhaps I have more head room above the wand. I use a cookie sheet on top of my SBB, which is on top of solid board.

I use wood bleach-grade OA.

Enj.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

My method is very similar to what enjambres described. I've never noticed much defensive behavior after vaporizing. In fact, quite the opposite. For several minutes after the treatment they seem somewhat disoriented and unconcerned with anything going on outside the hive, then they quickly return to normal. 

Unless you've formed some type of attachment to them, you may want to consider requeening.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've had some that got quite cranky and "found" me a little later working another colony. Usually, they're just disturbed but sometimes they get incited to get you.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Our hives that are really crowded don't like the OAV. I'm going to start giving them a puff of smoke before I start the process now.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Arnie said:


> Our hives that are really crowded don't like the OAV. I'm going to start giving them a puff of smoke before I start the process now.


Yup. I think Arnie made me remember that the strongest colonies were the ones that gave chase.


----------



## tgrimrpr (Mar 11, 2015)

I think it is dependent on the hive. Most all of mine don't seem to get too excited, but I have one that rolls out the entrance in force as soon as I slide the wand in the front.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe that's why I never have any problems with mine. I have home made SBB's with a 3/4" opening in the "back". The entrances are plugged up quickly and the vaporizer goes under the screen. They don't really have time to get too excited while I'm setting up. By the time the vaporizing cycle is complete they are pretty well smoked .. with vapor.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have had them get rather excited a time or two or three or fifty. Just depends on the bees the season and the volume.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

cavscout said:


> I'm new using the OA vaporizer and the bees come boiling out when the treatment is done. I'm in south Texas and bees run a little hot, nothing to panic over. Is this normal behavior when vaporizing?


Yep! You'll notice the more aggressive hives do not like being intruded on, by even being close or jamming an OAV into their home. To them its an intrusion. However, the more aggressive hives seem to handle mite loads a tad better or it may be my imagination.
I still laff every time I view this lady attacking a Varroa and my guess is this strain is highly aggressive.

https://vimeo.com/142550656


----------



## Geno (Apr 23, 2015)

I use slatted racks so the vaporizer goes in under the rack and a couple inches away from the frame bottoms. No problems.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

I also have minimal problems with aggression when treating with OAV. Perhaps some Africanized genetics??


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

Orthoman for sure Africanized genetics here. You can walk around my hives without getting stung. You can open up my hives most of the time without issues. Here we wear veils and gloves while working in the hive. I got a few California nucs two years ago and they were nice to work with, but they quickly change like my other hives. I think I will try a little smoke prior to the OA treatment.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

cavscout said:


> I think I will try a little smoke prior to the OA treatment.


I always do. I have done hundreds of treatments and have never had a problem.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I treat from the top with a four inch shim, small piece of 1/4 plywood on top of frames and vaporizer on top of that. I give them a puff of smoke through the entrance, next block the entrance with a damp towel and turn on vaporizer. Mine don't seem to mind the treatment. Once finished I have a crowd trying to get inside. Once opened they ignore me and go about their business.


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

GSkip I have the same process for my nucs. I'm not sure how effective it is, I notice a lot of vapor escaping from the crack in the shim.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

cavscout said:


> , I notice a lot of vapor escaping from the crack in the shim.


When I first started using OAV I noticed vapor escaping from cracks between the boxes and covers. I was concerned about them not getting a full dose until I ran a test out in the open with 2 grams of OA to see how much vapor was actually emitted during a normal burn. I then realized what I saw escaping from the cracks was completely insignificant compared to the amount of vapor generated from a full dose.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

cavscout said:


> GSkip I have the same process for my nucs. I'm not sure how effective it is, I notice a lot of vapor escaping from the crack in the shim.


Bought a roll of foam tape (1/4 thick by 3/4 wide with one side sticky) placed on bottom edges of shim, cut a small notch in rear bottom edge for wand shaft, also lined with foam tape. Also have an extra top, for shim which has the foam tape to seal top of shim. I get very little vapor escaping so little that sometimes I wonder if I turned the wand on. You could put a piece of plexiglass in the top and see it working. But that's another project!! I think it is very effective that's the only way I have treated my hives.


----------



## gman1001 (Sep 24, 2013)

enjambres said:


> Not in my experience, but then I am usually doing OAV when it's cooler. My preferred temp is @ 45 F. Occasionally a few bees will fly out when I remove the blocking after the waiting period, but they are rarely angry. And usually within minutes they are back to normal.
> 
> The difference may also have something to do with the quipment, and the length of the burn period needed. My Varrox requires 2 min 30 sec, active burn; 2 min with wand left in but not connected to power and a 10 min period of closure after the wand is removed. I am very careful about the timing, using separate timers for each stage.
> 
> ...



Hi there, 5th year beek. Over the winter I built a slick OAV tool and plan to use. Whats missing is the cadence of application. Can you share your application frequency per hive? I'm here in coastal CT.

Tx!


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Here is a link to an English published testing process encouraging vaporization. It was posted on a forum called Madbees that I monitor. It has a January, 2016, publication date, and perhaps it is already known.

http://www.sussex.ac.uk/broadcast/read/33537


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I treated every five to six days from 21 Dec to 18 Jan. Wand on for 2 min 30 sec, turn off and leave hive sealed for 10 min.


----------

